# U.S. Senator Dianne Feinstein responding to your message



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I received the following email from Dianne Feinstein this morning. I wrote to her on 07-18-2007. Very slow response time and the letter does not begin to address the thoughtful specifics that I had sent to her. She get's a "*D-*".



> Dear Mr. Tzaddi:
> 
> Thank you for contacting me regarding health coverage for children. I appreciate the time you took to write and welcome the opportunity to respond.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

She sucks.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Seems like most of the responses are just form letters that assume you're writing in support of SCHIP. That response doesn't even look like Feinstein's staff even read anything you wrote. 

I bet if you wrote an email with the title "Immigration Law" and the text was about something totally different, say gun control, you'd get a response thanking you for your support of immigration reform. My guess is that the staff member in charge of responding to emails just reads the subject line and sends the form response.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

They don't even read the letters you send. I've written to her in the past urging her to vote no on a certain issue, and weeks later got a response thanking me for supporting the issue. It just goes to show that they could care less what the average citizen has to say.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

If Bush vetos this tax he will be accused of not giving a hoot about children and supporting big tobacco..This guy for all his misgivings cannot win at anything...when in power both sides say they want to work hand in hand with the other but they have no intention of doing it..Its become politics of hate and I for one am sick of it but it will go on forever..

Jerry in (soon to be smoke free) Minnesota.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Darrell said:


> She sucks.


F*ck her and the dim bulb socialist douche-bags that put her into office.

Democratic Party= :BS

ATL


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> F*ck her and the dim bulb socialist douche-bags that put her into office.
> 
> Democratic Party= :BS
> 
> ATL


Yea, but how do you really feel?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> F*ck her and the dim bulb socialist douche-bags that put her into office.
> 
> Democratic Party= :BS
> 
> ATL


:tpd:....


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> Seems like most of the responses are just form letters that assume you're writing in support of SCHIP. That response doesn't even look like Feinstein's staff even read anything you wrote.
> 
> I bet if you wrote an email with the title "Immigration Law" and the text was about something totally different, say gun control, you'd get a response thanking you for your support of immigration reform. My guess is that the staff member in charge of responding to emails just reads the subject line and sends the form response.


DiFi's stance on gun control is to make it harder for us law abiding citizens to own guns, while she (at least at one time) held a concealed carry permit.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

It's all about controlling OTHER peoples lives.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just goes to show you that once someone like her has her mind made up about an issue, she could care less what the reality of the situation is.

I believe that if there were absolutely zero shooting in America this year, she would still be on the war path to take away guns.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

None of the responses I have gotten from politicians have ever really addressed my concerns. I especially like the ones where they say they will carefully consider my concerns (or some variant) when they continually vote against them. I guess thats what happens when they use stock responses...


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

It's all about how important you feel because she took time out of her busy schedule to write a special reply specifically to you. You should be honored! :BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Yea, but how do you really feel?


How do I really feel? I feel pretty, oh so pretty..........Nah, but this type of Bullsh*t grandstanding in politics has got to stop. I mere even the barest pretense of concern is clearly seen as nothing more than baseless opportunistic pandering. I mean it's even worse than Republicans in the 80's and 90's with all that family values ca-ca. Next thing you know they are gonna dig up MLK and say it's a Civil Rights issue!!

I have had it, what ever happened to doing the right thing?

ATL


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Politics=Poly + ticks

*Poly*= greek root word meaning many.

*ticks * _noun_ a parasitic arachnid that attaches itself to the skin of a terrestrial vertebrate from which it sucks blood, leaving the host when sated. Some species transmit diseases, including tularemia and Lyme disease. • Suborder Ixodida, order Acarina (or Acari). • informal a parasitic louse fly.

There are politicians and then there are "public servants" most of the time the two have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

It is sad that most of the uninsured in her state aren't even supposed to be in this country.


----------



## Dr. Dan (May 31, 2006)

I've only gotten boilerplate in reponse to my missives to her office.

We're all just "the little people," as Leona Helmsley would have said, I guess.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> It is sad that most of the uninsured in her state aren't even supposed to be in this country.


I am not trying to make a political statement but the history of this state is a very interesting one, as far as it's occupants over the millennium.

For me the history of a place and it's occupants is a far more interesting dicussion than the current politics. In the final analysis knowing as much history as possible is a settling thing for me.

Having a personal story with this place called California that goes back before recorded linear history has been my compelling reason to learn.

I find it fascinating to talk history over a good cigar and beverage.:ss

I understand where you are coming from and feel your frustration.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

At least she responded.

I have heard zilch back from Senators Burr and Dole.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I received the following email from Dianne Feinstein this morning. I wrote to her on 07-18-2007. Very slow response time and the letter does not begin to address the thoughtful specifics that I had sent to her. She get's a "*D-*".


Could be wrong of course, but it looks like your basis form letter to me. Change a word here, add a sentence there, and bingo, political BS. Your D- might be just a little generous, but I'll give her a break.:ss

F. Prefect


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> At least she responded.
> 
> I have heard zilch back from Senators Burr and Dole.


Just speculation on my part, but I've heard via the grapevine that Dole never gets involved with anyone she believes is spending too much time with beans.p

F. Prefect


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's the deal,,,we all complain about our Representatives not doing what we want them to do,,,but they keep their seats,,,how does that happen? We can all whine and complain about them but we vote them in everytime,,,,so let's change that and vote them out,,,it takes a grassroots effort. We don't have the right to complain about something unless we are prepared to change it!! ( somebody great other than me said that somewhere,,,just can't remember who )

:cb


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I didn't vote for any of my current representatives in the last election.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I hate that witch......:gn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Cigary said:


> Here's the deal,,,we all complain about our Representatives not doing what we want them to do,,,but they keep their seats,,,how does that happen? We can all whine and complain about them but we vote them in everytime,,,,so let's change that and vote them out,,,it takes a grassroots effort. We don't have the right to complain about something unless we are prepared to change it!! ( somebody great other than me said that somewhere,,,just can't remember who )
> 
> :cb


Try to vote out the little socialist cabal in the House and Senate here in Taxachusetts. Waiting for the law that revokes my citizenship for voting Republican in this state. Got much the same form letter from Teddy the drunk and Kerry the fraud.


----------



## stevev (Oct 31, 2007)

What bothers me is the blatant dishonesty of this legislation. First, it is intended to bring more citizens under the umbrella of the government, with Daine and her pals in charge, of course. Second, and more important, if Americans really want this legislation, then ALL AMERICANS should pay for it. 

I can't wait for the day when they scan your hand at the mega-mart, and tell you that you not allowed to buy red meat because your federal cholesterol numbers are too high. God bless you Daine (and others) for making my life perfect.


----------

